# What Wood type for Cheese Smoking?



## kerbos5

Here is the deal I have an   A-Maze-N-_Smoker_  in the mail right now, and I bought hickory, cherry, maple, and mesquite dust, out of those 4 what's the general consensus on which has the better flavor for cheese? I plan on a 3-4 hour smoke for the duration, not sure if that has any affect on wood type. Cheese type: Sharp Cheddar, Gouda, Mozzarella, Colby jack. Thanks guys trying to get this right the first time. If you want post your mistakes....so I don't do them ;)


----------



## dave54

they are all good ,cherry being the mildest followed by ( in my eyes) maple mesquite and hickory

you can mellow out the stonger smoke flavor by less time smoking tho

try them all and go from there and also they will mellow out the smokiness by leaving the

cheese to rest in the fridge for a week or so.

Just an fyi tho I've never been able to wait more than 4- 5 days


----------



## biaviian

kerbos, I'm waiting on mine too.  I am going to go with some cherry for the first time and try that on some Munster, swiss, and jalapeno.


----------



## kerbos5

Oh dang I didn't even think about jalapeno...yummy, I might start with maple then...wanna use some of the cheese for a wine tasting in July..


----------



## biaviian

Oh I forgot.  I got some dust from a wine barrel.  I may use that instead.


----------



## meateater

I vote for the cherry, I use apple myself.


----------



## solaryellow

Considering the cheeses you are planning to smoke, I would go for the hickory.


----------



## Bearcarver

I did a mess of cheese with a lot of Hickory smoke. Then we had some tasting. Most thought it needed more smoke. I would think if I used anything more mild than Hickory (which is almost everything), it would have definitely been too mild. When I smoked it, I was worried about it getting too much smoke. Next time I will not worry about that. I will use Hickory & smoke the daylights out of it! The way I smoke things, I think "one of these days I'm going to put too much smoke on something". So far that hasn't happened, however I still have not used Mesquite (I guess I'm chicken).

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

I smoked my last batch of cheese for 4 1/2 hours with Cherry, and it was too much smoke for me.  I used one of my little gadgets and started both ends.  Outside temps climbed into the 80's.  Next time I'll stop at 2 1/2 hours, depending on the outside temps.

Outside temps play a big role in cold smoking.  Try to smoke cheese in the evening or early in the morning.  Also, I freeze a milk carton and stick it in the smoker.  Some guys use a pan of ice to keep the temp down inside the smoker.

Pick up some Mozzarella sticks and throw them in the smoker.  They make great snacks and you don't have to let them age in the fridge.  Pepperjack is really good smoked too.

Good Luck and Enjoy!!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---What TJohnson said.

Although mine weren't too smoky, of all the types of cheese I smoked, The Mozzarella was by far the best.

I also threw a tray of salt in---That was GREAT!

Bearcarver


----------



## biaviian

So do you want the temp to be as cold as possible?  Besides melting, what will high temps hurt?


----------



## kerbos5

Ok guys I got my A-maze-n smoker and have gotten all the oil off of it, looks like I'm going to do a mess of cheese in the morning, cheddar, sharp cheddar, mozz & sticks, and 4lbs of gouda. Looks like the temps tomorrow morning are going to be around low to mid 70's, and I will be using the hickory to start....2 questions....how long should I leave the cheese smoking if outside temps play part, and do I really need a tray of ice with that outside temp? I was thinking 3 hours on smoke as I will load up my 24 Smoke Vault....just got a call, my brother in law has faith in me (haven't disappointed yet), and is bringing over a mess of cheese....:)








Got-r loaded up... lit both ends of A-maze-n at 8am central......







Ready for there rest....now I pray to the cheese gods that it comes out OK. ;)


----------



## scarbelly

The first thing I noted was the smoker needs more sawdust. If you dont fill it up to the top it tends to burn faster and puts out more smoke from the testing I did -

The cheese will soften and absorb smoke based on the ambient temp inside the box so a little ice pan will help the cheese stay  a little firmer and not absorb too much smoke.

Also throw some pepperjack on there it really comes out good

Once you have done this a couple of times you really need to try smoking fresh mozarella. I get it in large chubs from Costco in the section back by the meat where they have a lot of fresh cheese - cut each roll into two pieces and let it sit out in the fridge for about 3 hours to form a skin on the outside so it does not release its moisture while smoking - I smoke it for about 1 to 1 1/2 hours depending on your personal taste then it goes into the fridge for a couple hours to firm up and you have some really good eats

Here is a link to one I did a while back

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86090/quick-mozzarella-smoke

You are gonna really like smoking cheese

Let me know if I can help


----------



## kerbos5

Hey Scar.... I did what you said and added more to the amazen, and put some ice in a pan underneath, outside temps are low 70's right now, and the inside temp is right at 57-60 degrees...the smoker is in the shade, and I do have one pepperjack in there, and 2 fresh mozz rolls in back, I let sit out for an hour.....:)...thanks


----------



## scarbelly

Is the mozarella the one you buy that comes in water? If so keep the smoke to an hour to an hour and a half - if it is the regular brick type, it can go the full 3 hour smoke ( if that is how long you are smoking)    remember - except for the mozarella snack sticks and fresh water mozzarella, everything else goes into airtight bags to age for 2 -3 weeks after the smoke

Good luck


----------



## kerbos5

Yeah there are 2 fresh ones in back, gonna pull in about .5hours, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## biaviian

That's a lot of cheese!  I can't wait to her about your results.  I'm planning on doing the same tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## ak1

Looks good! Can't wait for the results.


----------



## kerbos5

This is a lot of cheese, I'm sitting on 3.5 hours right now, lit the middle of the amzen  for more smoke about an hour ago....... thinking I'm going to leave it in for another .5 to and hour...any thoughts?


----------



## tjohnson

Cheers to you My Friend for pulling off a successful cheese smoke!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Scar is correct, you need to fill up the smoker to the brim, but not overfill.  You're better off burning 2-3 full rows than 5 partially full rows.  You just have to play around with it a little to get the hang of it.

Also, humidity plays a big role in the burning process.  You'll notice a difference on hot & muggy days.  Try freezing a 1 gallon milk jug or 1/2 gallon carton and put it in your smoker.  It helps keep the temps down.

What was the outside temp?

How long for your smoke time?

Todd


----------



## kerbos5

TJohnson.....I smoked with your hickory for 3.75 hours at:

Outside temp: 68-76 degrees

Relative Humidity: 38-45%

Smoker inside: 60-80degrees, (smoker was in the shade)

I did end up filling it with dust all the way up but not over flowing about and hour in, and about and hour left I lit the middle for a last hurrrrah of smoke :).....there towards the end it got hotter, I think partly because I lit the middle, it stayed in the low 70 on avg. Thanks for making such a great product.


----------



## scarbelly

So where is the qview ???? Also how did you like the fresh mozarella?


----------



## kerbos5

Well I got Qview of it vacuumed and ready for rest my camera died and had to recharge when I was pulling, the mozz sticks are AWESOME, and the fresh Mozz is good to....can't wait to see what the other cheeses taste like. 14 days and counting.


----------



## tjohnson

That's Funny, Dead Camera!

They also make cheddar snack sticks and I'm gonna try some of those next.  It's probably cheaper to cut a block of cheddar an mozzarella into strips.

Next time throw some Kosher Salt or Sea Salt on a paper plate and let it soak in some smoke.  It really adds a nice smell and flavor to food.

Todd


----------



## scarbelly

TJohnson said:


> That's Funny, Dead Camera!
> 
> Ok my borther
> 
> They also make cheddar snack sticks and I'm gonna try some of those next.  It's probably cheaper to Ok a block of cheddar an mozzarella into strips.
> 
> Next time throw some Kosher Salt or Sea Salt on a paper plate and let it soak in some smoke.  It really adds a nice smell and flavor to food.
> 
> Todd


OK Todd

I have treid smoking salt ( I am a salt freak- I have 15 flavors ) and I have tried smoking salt with really poor results - tried using hickory for anywhere from 1 -4 hours and never got a good penetration or lasting flavor


----------



## tjohnson

Scar,

I have no idea what I did right or what you did wrong.....

All I did was throw some salt on a paper plate and let it go for 4 hours or so, just enough to get a the paper plate a to change color.  Only thing I can think is outside temps were in to 40's.

I know salt with Iodine can turn bitter.

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Scarbelly said:


> I have treid smoking salt ( I am a salt freak- I have 15 flavors ) and I have tried smoking salt with really poor results - tried using hickory for anywhere from 1 -4 hours and never got a good penetration or lasting flavor


I smoked salt twice. The first time I gave it about 1 1/2 hours with light smoke---no heat. I could hardly tell it was smoked--had hardly any yellow tint.

The second time I left it in 4 hours with heat (don't remember how hot). It got dark yellow, damp, and sticky. It tasted unbelievable, and you could smell it from 5 feet away. I don't know if that was too strong for others, but I loved it. That reminds me, I gotta make some more of that stuff!!!

Bear


----------



## biaviian

I let mine (salt) go for 6 hours last night with no heat (temps in the 60s).  I have been eating it all day like candy.  I used the Oak Burbon barrel dust from A-MAZE-N.  There was no air movement last night so my back yard smelled like, well, Burbon.  It is some A-MAZE-N stuff!


----------



## kerbos5

Well mozz sticks are gone, less than 24 hours on those, the first day they had a bite, but mellowed just the right amount over night making them awesome!!.....gonna make some more sticks tomorrow or Monday, and I will throw in some Kosher salt....thinking of using the maple or cherry wood, just to see what the difference in taste is compared to the hickory.


----------



## vernski

Hi all I have been using a Smokepistol with good results, these have the catridge you can get with most flavors of wood. For cheese I like apple or pecan as these are not as strong of smoke flavor as some others.I smoke the 2lb blocks as long as 4hrs with the pecan and 3hrs with apple depends on your pallet. Some like the flavor to jump at you and others don't. I have been letting the cheese sit in the fridge a few days after smoking and that seems to improve the flavor before slicing it at least IMO. I have also smoked eggs hard boiled&peeled witch seemed to work well too....Vernski


----------



## ak1

When I smoke salt I let it go for quite a while(at least 4 hrs) with a lot of smoke. Like Bearcarver, I like my salt nice & smokey.

As for cheese, I prefer cheddar, and like using maple.


----------



## flrazorback

Using a cold smoker that attaches to a Masterbuilt digital electric, I smoked gouda and cheddar with hickory.  Was my first try and smoked for too long....was too strong and a bit bitter on the first bite.  Letting it sit in refrigerator for a few days to see if it mellows.  Next try I'll smoke for about 2 hours.


----------



## ak1

Did you try it right away?  If so, it will be harsh. Give it at least a few weeks to mellow.


----------



## steve roberts

I recently did sharp cheddar and fresh mozzarella with hickory. 3 hours with hickory pellets in AMZN smoker inside my MES. 1 inch chunks. Then wrapped tightly in Saran and put inside gallon baggies, in fridge for 2 weeks. The sharp cheddar was fantastic. Here's the thing about the fresh mozzarella. By itself not impressive. Cooking with it, melting it on pizza or pasta, or grilled cheese Sammy, or omelet, etc., is to die for. That's how it should be used. Also, since it's FRESH cheese, not aged, it will not last long. Imagine smoking milk, then storing it in your fridge. Shelf life is quite short compared to aged cheeses. Today I will smoke some EXTRA sharp cheddar and some Gouda. I buy huge chunks of cheese at Costco. I'm going to also toss in some raw almonds after I roast them. I also like the idea someone posted about tossing in a tray of salt. I love smoked salt. Not much left to the cheese/fish smoking season here in Texas as 4 weeks from now it will start getting too warm for that. Heck, this weekend it supposed to get up in the high 70's and it's just the start of February. Happy smoking everyone!


----------



## cdn offroader

Steve, Not sure what you mean by it won't last. I vacpac it  after resting in the fridge overnight and leave it my basement unrefrigerated. The oldest cheese is almost 2 years old and still fine.


----------



## ndkoze

Steve is talking about the fresh soft cheeses in regards to not lasting.

The harder cheese are not a problem if kept in the right conditions.


----------



## steve roberts

Correct NDKoze. The hard cheeses will last a very long time. If kept cool, wrapped tight so no oxygen gets to them and out of the light, they might last years. The aging process,  salt in them and the smoke also acts as preservatives. FRESH cheese that has not been aged, is soft, has very little salt in them, in my experience will go bad rather fast. I cured my fresh mozzy for 2 weeks in the fridge tightly wrapped. I believe after the curing time it started going bad after maybe 6 weeks. So maybe 2 months till expired for soft fresh cheese. Not like mold growing on it, just started to have an off taste and consistency. It was definitely starting to spoil.


----------



## mr t 59874

Not preaching to the choir, rather sharing experiences.  When smoking products such as salt and cheese, regardless of the type generator used, it has been my experience that smoking to a desired color works much better than smoking by a time as there can be so many variables affecting the smoke.  It helps eliminate over and under smoking.

Tom


----------



## twissted

When I smoked some Extra Sharp cheese In my smoker with hickory for 2 hours it came out great. temps stayed below 55 deg. I tried it out on everyone a church and they loved it.













smoked chedder 002.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 22, 2015


















Traeger build 009.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015
__ 2


----------



## smokin' burt

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---What TJohnson said.
> 
> Although mine weren't too smoky, of all the types of cheese I smoked, The Mozzarella was by far the best.
> 
> I also threw a tray of salt in---That was GREAT!
> 
> Bearcarver


Hey Bear...

Thanks for reminding me! I'm gonna smoke some cheese tomorrow and I think I'll  smoke some salt along with it. I've been wanting to try that for some time now but I never remember to do it!

SMB


----------



## Bearcarver

SMOKIN' BURT said:


> Hey Bear...
> 
> Thanks for reminding me! I'm gonna smoke some cheese tomorrow and I think I'll  smoke some salt along with it. I've been wanting to try that for some time now but I never remember to do it!
> 
> SMB


Oh yeah---Smoked Salt is Awesome!!

I haven't made any for years, because I avoid salt wherever possible, since that "Dr" almost killed me & ruined my Kidneys in the process.

If it wasn't for that, I would always keep a supply of Smoked Salt.

Bear


----------



## jvcoppola

Yesterday, I did a medium sized  mozzarella ball in my Masterbuilt with the cold smoke attachment.  I smoked it for about 2.5 hours and took it out.  I waited about an hour to try it and it was a bit too overpowered by the smoke.  I used alder for the wood.  I'm thinking my first time out was a fail.  I am doing some cheddar tomorrow and by the looks of this thread, I should go with Cherry or Hickory? 

How long should I let it go for?  2?, 3 hours?

Thanks!

Smokey Joe


----------



## mr t 59874

jvcoppola said:


> Yesterday, I did a medium sized  mozzarella ball in my Masterbuilt with the cold smoke attachment.  I smoked it for about 2.5 hours and took it out.  I waited about an hour to try it and it was a bit too overpowered by the smoke.  I used alder for the wood.  I'm thinking my first time out was a fail.  I am doing some cheddar tomorrow and by the looks of this thread, I should go with Cherry or Hickory?
> 
> How long should I let it go for?  2?, 3 hours?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Smokey Joe


Cherry and hickory are good choices although stronger than the alder. If your cheese is overpowered with smoke, cut back on your smoking time. Alder does work well for us on cheese but use different woods for a change up. Start with the alder again and pull it at one hour and see the difference. You can always add more smoke if desired.

Without knowing the color and density of your smoke ones advice on time is simply a guess.

T


----------



## steve roberts

JV, when you take it out of the smoker, it always tastes super strong, like licking an ashtray. You must let it "cure". Wrap it tightly in saran wrap and put in a baggie. Give it a minimum of 10 days - 2 weeks to cure. Then try it. I smoke my for 3-4 hours in the Masterbuilt with the Amazin Smoker (cold smoking gadget), using hickory. My favorite cheese to use is gouda. I buy mine in huge chunks at Costco but I have also smoked sharp cheddar and it came out great also.


----------



## ak1

Yup! That!  Let it rest.


----------



## smokin' burt

I have used both Cherry and Hickory (sawdust) although I believe the Cherry is milder. I have mixed the two as well with good result. And yes, you should wrap or vac seal your cheese after smoking and let it rest.

SMB


----------



## jd4jc

Ambient temp this afternoon 52 DF, so time to get going. I bought 8# of cheese at Kroger a few weeks ago at < $3.50/#--They sell it in two-pound blocks, and this amazing price appears every few months!

4# of marbled colby, 2# each of mozzarella and colby. Hickory chips, 3.5 hours scheduled with MB cold smoke attachment. My first time with hickory, having used cherry before with good results. I'm a little spooked by the anticipated stronger smoke flavor, but this thread has given me courage to give it a try!

I use a VacMaster chamber vacuum to seal the finished product, and the cheese keeps fine for months and months. We happen to have (a little!) space in a wine cooler, so I store it there.

Here's a shot of the start of the launch. Note the "funnel" I've fashioned for the MB smoke attachment, made from a little aluminum throwaway dish with a flanged square hole cut in the bottom with tabs to fit inside the lip of the smoker loading hole--Until I came up with this, the chips went all over the place when I loaded! The long screwdriver works great to break the creosote seal on the lids with a little "whack," and to stir up the chips in the smoke attachment when they occasionally get jammed.













16-09-24 Cheese Smoke.JPG



__ jd4jc
__ Sep 24, 2016


----------



## hawkwardhunter

A lot of my smoking cheese gets done when it's 20-35 degrees out.  I have a mailbox attachment for my MEC 30", and a pellet tray in the mailbox.  I really like smoking sharp cheddar, Muenster, Gouda, and cheddarjack with either apple or cherry smoke for about 4-5 hours.  The very first time I smoked cheese I put the pellet tray on top of the ash pan and monitored the internal temps with the gouda I was smoking.  It took on that nice smokey tinge but it was really hard trying to keep the heat down for that gouda.  Turned out great.

I have since switched over to my mailbox attachment and can now let it go smoke for about 3-5 hours without worries of melting,depending on the cheese, and it comes out great, but very little change in color.  I was wondering if I should be lighting both ends of my pellet tray to generate more smoke and just crack the vent on the top of the smoker for better results and more color. Also I'm going to let the cheese come to room temperature before i put it in the smoker.

As for the smoking of salt, it you want the best results for a good smoked salt, I like to take a grease splatter screen, put large chunked sea salt on it, and put that in the smoker for 12 hours at 275 degrees.   Heat and time are the best way to get a strong smoked salt, but heat especially.


----------



## mr t 59874

HawkwardHunter said:


> I have since switched over to my mailbox attachment and can now let it go smoke for about 3-5 hours without worries of melting,depending on the cheese, and it comes out great, but very little change in color.  I was wondering if I should be lighting both ends of my pellet tray to generate more smoke and just crack the vent on the top of the smoker for better results and more color. Also I'm going to let the cheese come to room temperature before i put it in the smoker.


You will find that different cheeses will take different amounts of time in the smoker to reach your desired taste. Don't worry about getting color on your cheese until it reaches your desired taste. Smoke it to your desired taste, then take note of the color for future smokes. Different woods may produce different colors also, so take note of the wood being used also.

Adjust your vents to keep the smoke moving and provide enough draft to keep the generator going. 

If heat or an off taste becomes a problem, lengthen the distance between the MB and the product chamber or grind the pellets into a fine powder or both. By using a powder, not sawdust, a much lighter and cooler smoke will be produced along with a longer burn time. 

Have fun and keep enjoying your cheeses,

Tom


----------



## lemans

I cold smoke in my Chargriller offset using my 12 inch tube filled with pitmasters choice overnight . It's like 3-4 hours of smoke and it rests for 7 then in the morning
It goes into the vac sealer and then in the fridge for at least a month.. works everytime


----------

